# wtb oder felt ???



## loofus (13. Juni 2003)

hi !

welches bmx würdet ihr an meiner stelle kaufen:

felt ethic (279 euro)

oder

WTP Nova (299euro)

???

mfg


----------



## kater (13. Juni 2003)

Dasjenige welches dir besser gefällt und auf welchem du dich wohler fühlst. In dieser Preisklasse hast du nicht viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (13. Juni 2003)

ich persöhnlich würde schon aus loalitätsgründen das WTP nehmen.... aber auch weil mir der rahmen von den felt teilen absolut net zusagt, lenkwinkel ist find ich auch zuflach !(73°) 


aber letzendlich isses deine entscheidung !


----------



## loofus (13. Juni 2003)

ich dachte eigentlich ein freestyle bmx wäre eher ein "allround" rad, aber bei bigboysports und g&s bmx haben sie mir eher
zu einem street /dirt bike geraten, zb:
Haro F3 
und
Eastern Bikes shovelhead oder ramrodder.

taugt von denen vielleicht eins?
ich will halt ein bike zum springen, im wald runterprügeln, aber trix sollten auch möglich sein, grinden, usw...
will aber erstmal nicht mehr wie 300 tacken ausgeben (später vielleicht mehr)
was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
macht doch mal ein paar modell vorschläge.
das wär´ nett.

mfg


----------



## kater (13. Juni 2003)

Da musst du warten, bis jemand anders antwortet. Ich kenne mich in dieser Preisklasse nicht aus.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass wenn man mit BMX anfangen möchte, man nicht weniger als 500 ausgeben, denn darunter leidet einfach das Material und deren Qualität.


----------



## NRH (13. Juni 2003)

Sehe ich eigendlich auchso.
Was hast Du davon wenn Du jetzt 300 ausgiebts, aber später permanent neue teile kaufen musst weil sie alle zu schrott sind? Am rad solltest Du wircklich nicht sparen! Lieber etwas mehr Geduld und was vernünftiges, anstatt wenig Geduld und ein schrottrad  ...


----------



## loofus (13. Juni 2003)

ok, bei 300 talern hat man halt nich so die auswahl, was bikes angeht.
von mir aus darf das bike auch´n bisschen mehr kosten.
welche bikes würdet ihr euch denn zum anfangen kaufen (in der unteren preisklasse)???
ausserdem weiss ich immernoch nicht, ob ich besser ein freestyle oder dirt/street kaufen sollte ???


----------



## kater (13. Juni 2003)

Ich kann es dir nicht sagen. Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren direkt mit ca. 1000 eingestiegen.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (13. Juni 2003)

Das ist etwas das niemand in diesem Forum so richtig verstehen will. Wenn man nicht mehr Geld ausgeben möchte, dann will man einfach nicht, scheissmaterial hin oder her.


----------



## loofus (13. Juni 2003)

so sieht´s aus, keule !
kann ja auch kein geld kacken...


----------



## NRH (13. Juni 2003)

tja, wenn es aber so ist das es in dieser Preisklasse gibt es eben nichts vernünftiges.
Es ist nur gut gemeint wenn man sagt das man lieber etwas mehr ausgeben sollte. Bitte, Du kannst dir auch ein billig rad holen, und die später rummärger und das doppelte an Geld für ersatzteile ausgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loofus (13. Juni 2003)

klar bekommt man für mehr kohle auch´n geileres bike, aber ich bein noch kein profi und kann für den anfang nicht soviel ausgeben, um in ein paar monaten festzustellen, dass bmx vielleicht doch nicht das richtige für mich ist, und dann steht mein 1000  bike zuhause rum...
sagen wir einfach ich suche halt ein bike unter 400  mit dem besten preis-leistungsverhältnis, und dafür brauche ich nunmal die hilfe von euch jungs, die schon länger fahren.
ich kann halt noch nicht beurteilen, welches bike ok ist und welches nicht.
deshalb wäre es geil, wenn mal wer sagen könnte, 
mit welchen modellen man was anfangen könnte.


was haltet ihr zb von
-felt mystic
-wtp daredevil
-khe derrick bike2003 ???


----------



## evil_rider (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Ich kann es dir nicht sagen. Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren direkt mit ca. 1000 eingestiegen. *



hrhr, ich mit nem k0mpettrad v0n DF für 900DM ! 2 w0chen später dann ne 3tIg kurbeI für 200DM nachgekauft weiI die einteIige nach 2 std sch0n unfahrbar krumm war   

mittIerweiIe k0stet mein kinderrad aber auch sch0n 1600  

und mein nächstes wird n0chmaI das d0ppete vm jetzigen k0sten  

wer Ieicht sein wiII muss bIuten


----------



## SpiDeY (14. Juni 2003)

Hi Würde dich dieses hier Vielleicht interessieren ???

Kannst dich ja mal bei mir melden , über den Preis könnten wir noch reden .

Mit dem Teil brauchst wenigstens keine Angst haben das dir die kurbel Verbiegt oder die laufräder verziehn oder sonst ein teil im Arsch geht .

Pegs 4 Stück an der Zahl von Standard Industries bekommste dazu .

Was halten die anderen so davon ?  


VB  500 Euro 

Greetz SpideY


----------



## ChrisW (14. Juni 2003)

Hi
Also in der Preisklasse bis 350 kenn ich nur das Eastern Ramrodder "persönlich". Ein Kumpel von mir fährts. Hat ca 340 gekostet.
Jedoch is etz nach 4 Wochen schon die Kurbel am eiern und der Rotor is auch nicht mehr ganz fit. Den Lenker ham wir gleich um paar cm gekürzt weil er zum dirten einfach zu breit war *g*
Ich selbst fahr ein gebrauchtes WTP das ich für 400 bekommen hab , hat nen NP von über 600 =) Muss ja nicht unbedingt neu sein 

gruz
chris


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Juni 2003)

Ich find du hast jetz langsam in genug Foren oft genug die gleichen Fragen eingestreut...

KAUF N FAHRRAD UND FAHR BMX !
Ich hab mir mein erstes damals auch einfach gekauft,weil ich jemanden (damals noch mit Standard Shorty) gesehen hab,der im Hang5 an mir vorbeigerollt ist und dabei gewunken hat. Der Typ war mein Held, ich hab ihn gefragt was fuer n Rad ich mir kaufen soll,er hat mir eins für 850 DM empfohlen, das hab ich damals gekauft,weil er gesagt hat darunter gibts nichts was Spass macht. Und da ER das gesagt hat und das konnte,hab ich ihm geglaubt weil ER die Ahnung davon hatte und nich ich.

kauf ne verdammte Freedom oder n anderes Magazin,guck dir die Bikes an, erkundige dich bei PARANO und lass dir ne Karre zuschicken um Gottes Willen! Ob BMX was für einen ist merkt man nicht erst, wenn man fährt...
man merkt es normalerweise schon wen man derartig über die Investition grübelt...


----------



## frozenfrogz (14. Juni 2003)

Meine Rede Bremerhavener!

KAUFEN! - FAHREN! - SPASS HABEN!

Ich hab´s auch getan.

Ich bereue keinen Cent.

Such halt nach nem gebrauchten.

Aber KAUF eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (14. Juni 2003)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass man mit einem 300 BMX keinen Spass haben kann. Die Frage ist, wie lange du mit den Originalteilen fahren kannst (=Spass haben). Auch wenn du kein guter Fahrer bist, Defekte geschehen nicht beim Fahren, sondern bei Stürzen. Und die geschehen sowohl Anfängern als auch guten Fahrern.

Ich habe oft schon Jungs gesehen, die billige Räder haben, doch viel Talent aufwiesen. Nach drei Wochen war entweder die Kurbel kaputt, die Felge gerissen oder was weiss ich. Dann konnten sie wochenlang nicht fahren, weil sie keine Kohle mehr für Ersatzteile hatten. Hätten sie von Anfang an gutes Material gehabt, wäre dies nicht geschehen. Und wenn du billiges Material ersetzen musst, kommt es dir am Ende teurer.

Kauf was du willst.


----------



## kater (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *Das ist etwas das niemand in diesem Forum so richtig verstehen will. Wenn man nicht mehr Geld ausgeben möchte, dann will man einfach nicht, scheissmaterial hin oder her. *



Wenn ich dir zusehen muss, wie du dich mit deinen "Fahrrädern" quälen musst, kann ich über deine Aussage nur lachen.


----------



## loofus (14. Juni 2003)

jungs, bleibt doch mal locker...  
solche foren sind nunmal dazu da, um dumme fragen zu stellen (dachte ich jedenfalls)
es geht doch hier garnicht drum, ob billigbikes beschissener sind als teure.
die wirklich wichtigen fragen wurden aber bis jetzt immernoch nicht beantwortet:
dirt/street oder Freestyle-bike ?????????
und welches der kompletträder bis 400 taugen überhaupt´n bisschen was ????????
beantwortet mir einfach nur die beiden fragen und ich werd auch nie wieder ein forum zuspacken 
BITTE.

haut rein...


----------



## frozenfrogz (14. Juni 2003)

@Kater
Ich hab auch nix davon gesagt, daß er (loofus) billigteile kaufen soll.

Ich meine nur folgendes:

Ich habe mein SWAT gebraucht in Top Zustand für knapp 300ypo bekommen.
Und ich glaube nicht, daß ich das so schnell zu klump fahre 

Zugegeben, das war ein superfairer Preis, aber es wird wohl auch für loofus möglich sein ein gebrauchtes zu nem guten Preis zu bekommen.

Von dem Ding von Spidey habsch keine Ahnung, aber für 400 VB ist das doch sicher nicht verkehrt (z.B.)

@Spidey: Dein geposte geht mir langsam auf´n Sack  Keine Ahnung in wie vielen Threads jetzt Bilder von dem Teil drin sind, aber ich glaube mittlerweile weiß jetzt jeder wie Dein Bike (dasjaübrigenszumverkaufsteht) aus sieht. Ein Bild pro Thread reicht (IMHO)!

 

Gruß, fro

P.S.: Ich glaube Street/Dirt/Freestyle macht jetzt nich so den riesen Unterschied für den Anfang.
Das SWAT hat auch 4 Pegs, 2 Bremsen und nen Rotor und ist als Street/Dirt Bike deklariert.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Wenn ich dir zusehen muss, wie du dich mit deinen "Fahrrädern" quälen musst, kann ich über deine Aussage nur lachen. *





Quäl ich mich? 



Und schon wieder hast du nen Post mehr, stimmts?


----------



## kater (14. Juni 2003)

Nicht weinen, tut nur am Anfang weh.


----------



## ylfcm (14. Juni 2003)

imho solltest du sparen und dir was richtiges kaufen, wenn du nach 2 tagen merkst dasses keinen spass macht kannste es verkaufen, is ja nich so das die 1000 euro dann inner tonne sind. ich hab es mehrfach erlebt wie leute die wirklich garnix mit ihren bikes machen die billigen teile zer****t haben.

also die devise, noch bissi sparen, was richtiges kaufen, wenns dir gefällt behalten, ansonsten wieder verkaufen 

ps: @frozenfrogz: der preis war echt ********fair, so dumme verkäufer wie mich findet man nicht so oft :>>


----------



## SpiDeY (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von frozenfrogz _
> *@Kater
> 
> 
> ...



Jo ich glaub auch das du keine Ahnung Hast  

Wenn man sich ein bisserl auskennst dann weis man eigentlich was das für ein rad ist !

That`s it !!!!


und ausserdem ist ja auch nur ein bild pro Thread   

Aber wenn du es so möchtest dann werde ich jetzt keine Fotos mehr posten .

Ach übrigens mit Zahlen haste es wohl auch nicht so , oder ???

Ride on 

Greetz SpiDeY


----------



## Bremerhavener© (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SpiDeY _
> *
> 
> Jo ich glaub auch das du keine Ahnung Hast
> ...



Jo, wenn man sich n bißchen auskennt weiß man das die Karre in etwa so viel wiegt wie das Auto,wo ich MEIN Fahrrad gerade rausgeholt habe  

Ausserden passt das Generix Shifter Sprocket nun gar nich zu nem Street/Ramp rad (hab ich in 5 Tagen voellig weichgekocht), da koenntste mal umruesten,falls du dich nicht auch wunderst,das hier nach 99 Anpreisungen immer noch keiner Interesse zeigt.
Obwohl die Powerbite natürlich n feines Geraet ist, die Peregrine Felgen mittlerweile zu Mangelware werden und der Rahmen trotz seines betraechtlichen Alters noch so gut aussieht...es sind 1000 (!) Mark....


----------



## frozenfrogz (15. Juni 2003)

@SpiDey

Ich meinte eher, daß Dir 400 als VB des potentiellen Käufers angeboten würden.

500VB heißt doch, daß man ein Gegengebot erwartet oder nicht?

wg. Bild-ge-SPAM-me: Ich hab zwar nicht nach gezählt, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, daß in jedem zweiten Thread den ich mir angeguckt habe mindestens 3 Bilder von deiner Kiste mit dem Vermerk "das rad steht übrigens zum Verkauf" drinne waren.

Na egal. Das sollte nur ein Hinweis meinerseits und kein Angriff sein.

Gruß, fro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiDeY (15. Juni 2003)

Ok , alles klar fro , ist angekommen und genehmigt  


Naja also das , das rad noc hso aussieht wie es aussieht liegtz daran das es nicht gefahren worden ist .

Beide Handgelenke  sind kaputt .

Knochen falsch oder besser gesagt nciht richtig gewachsen .

So und ich hab es auch verstanden !!!

Ab sofort werden jetzt keine bilder mehr gepostet !!!

kein problem .

Wusste nicht das mein rad so ******** ist .......
Sorry !


Ride on SpiDeY


----------



## SpiDeY (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Jo, wenn man sich n bißchen auskennt weiß man das die Karre in etwa so viel wiegt wie das Auto,wo ich MEIN Fahrrad gerade rausgeholt habe
> ...




Alter was fährst du denn für ein auto ???

Fiat Panda oder Seat Marbella 

oder doch ein Trabi- wartburg          


Ride on 

SpiDeY


----------



## Bremerhavener© (15. Juni 2003)

Lancia y...beladen mit 2 Fahrraedern...und fuer jemanden,der sich wie ich noch in der Probezeit befindet und lange fuer ein nur 3 Jahre altes Auto arbeiten musste,um es sich zu leisten -ein völlig passables Vehikel um nach Oldenburg zu kommen ,denn schließlich will ich nich mit meiner Karre Prollen,sondern sie soll den zweck erfüllen mich dahin zu bringen wo ich mich wohler fühle als im Auto...zu den Spots an denen ich RADFAHRE !


----------



## Waldteufel (20. Juni 2003)

Das Ethic ist sehr schwer. Wie wäre es mit dem McGyver von FLY-BIKES? Kostet zwar ca 100 Euro mehr aber dafür hast du ein recht gutes Bike.


----------



## loofus (20. Juni 2003)

hi 

ich hab mir jetzt das wtp daredevil bestellt. ich glaub, das ist auch ganz nett...


----------

